# The Farting Emoticon & the Fan Emoticon are Reversed!



## Isis (Dec 19, 2004)

This needs to be corrected.
Today, I use this emoticon which used to be called "fan" :fart: but now it brings up the farting one:  . I type in "fart" and now get what I want: :fart:
It was a few minutes before I went back to my post and caught it so I hope I didn't offend anyone!


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 19, 2004)

Isis said:
			
		

> This needs to be corrected.
> Today, I use this emoticon which used to be called "fan" :fart: but now it brings up the farting one:  . I type in "fart" and now get what I want: :fart:
> It was a few minutes before I went back to my post and caught it so I hope I didn't offend anyone!



Fixed. Also I altered the order of the graemlins so that you all can see a more concise screen.


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you Nikos!  I see that my previous post looks weird (backwards) now that it's fixed.


----------

